# Virginia Open Fall 2014



## Sessinator (Sep 13, 2014)

Happy to announce another competition in Virginia! 

*Virginia Open* *Fall 2014*

Date: October 18, 2014
Location: University of Virginia (Charlottesville, VA)
Delegate: Chester Lian
Organizer: Sesi Cadmus

Events:
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (Combined Final)
Pyraminx (2 rounds)
3BLD (2 rounds)

3x3 OH is _tentative _

Check out the website for more info and registration:
http://www.cubingusa.com/virginiafall2014/

/gethyped


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 13, 2014)

Darnit, my mom has to work that week!
Would've been good...


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be there (probably).


----------



## cubefanatic (Sep 14, 2014)

This is going to be fun. But you should add skewb as a tentative event as well. Because that would make it more fun.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll make it to a UVA comp one day. Unfortunately, I have to grade exams till 7pm the Friday before and come back to a midterm the next week.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 14, 2014)

cubefanatic said:


> This is going to be fun. But you should add skewb as a tentative event as well. Because that would make it more fun.



This


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2014)

Lack of confirmed OH is making me hesitant. I'll sign up closer to the end of registration.


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish I lived in Virginia, 2 rounds of pyraminx.


ricoman7 said:


> Maybe.


Wait maybe we could carpool if you can go or something? I remember chatting with you on ttw, it seems like we live very close to each other.


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Lack of confirmed OH is making me hesitant. I'll sign up closer to the end of registration.



I want OH because I always use my giant 3x3 for it because why not


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 16, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> I wish I lived in Virginia, 2 rounds of pyraminx.
> 
> Wait maybe we could carpool if you can go or something? I remember chatting with you on ttw, it seems like we live very close to each other.



If I go I will leave the friday before and drive back home on Sunday


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 18, 2014)

ricoman7 said:


> If I go I will leave the friday before and drive back home on Sunday


Hmmm I guess I could go, I'll PM you I guess and we could I guess arrange this if you can go.


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 20, 2014)

Registration is now open! 

I'm really excited to organize another Virginia competition! This time you might have noticed that there is no competitor cap. This is because I was able to secure a slightly larger venue (yay!).

Thanks for the input! As of right now, there are no plans to change the schedule of events. OH is still tentative. If we get a good amount of help, we might be able to get ahead of schedule and add it sometime after lunch.


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 3, 2014)

Less than 2 weeks left to register! Registration online closes on the 16th at 11:59 EDT. 

Also, the homepage of the website has been updated with info about the awesome prizes.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2014)

Still haven't registered 

Anybody coming down from the Baltimore area? My cousin is at Johns Hopkins and she might be coming down to visit my family that weekend, and we figured if she does, and there's someone either from JHU or just in the Baltimore area she could ride hitch a ride with them.
She's into Computer Science and math type stuff in general, so I bet she'd come to the competition, even if she didn't compete (I don't know if she knows how to solve a cube or not).


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 13, 2014)

3 days left to register! If you're thinking of coming, you should come. It should be pretty awesome.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 16, 2014)

goals:
3x3: sub 8 average, sub 7 single(s)
pyra: WR average. 

And that's it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sam Richard (Oct 16, 2014)

DARN!!! I live in Northern Virginia but I have to work the day of the competition. I REALLY wish I could compete at UVA, however there is going to be a competition in College Park Maryland, 1 hour away from where I live on November 9th. I'll be going to that!!!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 16, 2014)

Today is the last day to sign up (online)!

2 days until the competition! 

Goals:
3x3 - Well I haven't broken either my single or average PB in almost 4 years...
3BLD - PB! Though sub 40 would be really nice.
Comp - Run a good competition and have fun. 

Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 17, 2014)

Goals:

Arrive on time.


----------



## blah (Oct 18, 2014)

Drew Brads WR Average


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2014)

blah said:


> Drew Brads WR Average



Thanks for all that information. Event? Time?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thanks for all that information. Event? Time?



Pyraminx, 2.56


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Pyraminx, 2.56



Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## blah (Oct 19, 2014)

Results are up.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

This is my first time doing something like this, but DYK...

...Solid?
...Liquid?
...I was pooping?
...Bobby scrambled really well for the new competitor tutorial?
...I'm almost as good at Pyra as Drew is at OH?
...Five Guys Burgers and FRIES?
...Everyone got at least one good 3x3 average?
...9.94 with a counting 11?
...I got sub10 every round?
...Andy got 10.00?
...Deniz sucks?
...Except when he and Ishmam give piggyback rides?
...Unicorns and giRafees?
...Taping the steering wheel in Virginia is a viable option?
...Country gas stations give me the heeby jeebies?
...Hold my ice cream?


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 20, 2014)

Had fun organizing this comp! Thanks to all who decided to come out and compete, and also to those who helped judge and make this comp run smoothly 

DYK...

We actually had 2 rounds of 4x4?
Even though I'm not a fan of big cubes?
We somehow got ahead of schedule?
I got 3rd in BLD Round 1?
It was the first time in 4 years I got a BLD success on the first attempt?
Having carpet in the venue makes a huge difference?
It's nice not having to hear people getting up and moving their chairs?
Drew Brads WR?
Before this competition I hadn't broken my comp avg (12.44) or single (11.03) in about 4 years?
I tied my single and later broke it on my last solve of the comp?
I got a 12.45avg, so I still haven't beaten my average?
But I didn't practice 3x3 anyway, so whatever I guess?
My OH cutoffs were harsh?
I finally got an official sub 40 BLD?
I accidentally made a certificate that said Drew Brads got 3rd in pyra?
The comp was fun, but I feel maxed out on cubing right now?


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 21, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I made a video covering some of the competition.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> If anyone is interested, I made a video covering some of the competition.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCjZT9lOFao



Haha, what was the alg that Keaton used to get the 'WR'?


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it was set up to be (R U R' U')x3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

^^^ It was triple sexy.

Thanks Bobby


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2014)

Hahaha Bobby


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome video!  Pretty sure everyone liked the venue this time a lot better than what we had last time!


Ah oops, I could have prepared a bit more for the competitor tutorial by mentioning how you should wait for the green light, and about how the judge announces 8 seconds. Next time!


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 25, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Awesome video!



Thanks, I really enjoyed the competition. I will make round two in 3x3 one of these days lol.


----------

